
Show HN: Drawingbots.net – Website for Plotter Enthusiasts - msurguy
https://drawingbots.net/
======
salgernon
Plotters, turtles, And even printers are great ways to get people interested
in tech and math. Software may eat the world but it’s ephemeral and you can’t
put it on the fridge.

